# Marijuana Friendly Doctors In Ontario



## Karmapuff (Nov 29, 2010)

I`m looking for marijuana friendly doctors in Ontario. I live in Hamilton and wouldn't mind driving to Toronto. 

I have sever lower back pains and constant migraines. I only get the relief i need from marijuana. I don`t like using pills made in a lab to stop my pain.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sk'mo (Dec 2, 2010)

Check out local compassion centres.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 6, 2010)

check out questions for canadians


----------



## That Canadian (Dec 11, 2010)

Got an appointment with a General Doc. January third, he's located in Barrie, Ontario. Friends say he likes perscribing shit, gunna see if he's game for the mmj. Will post if so.


----------

